# Automatische Weiterleitung aus iFrame mit ganzer Seite



## ITfisi (13. Apr 2015)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier und weiss auch nicht ob ich richtig bin.

Ich habe ein kleines Problem und hoffe die Profis können mir hier helfen.

Ich habe eine html Seite mit zwei iFrames, im oberen Frame kann ich einen Server starten, im unteren Frame erscheint dann eine Statusmeldung. Nach X Sekunden soll vom unteren Frame eine automatische Weiterleitung statt finden - es soll eine ganze Seite geöffnet werden. Das klappt bei mir nicht.

Ich habe einiges probiert, aber meine Weiterleitung öffnet sich immer im iFrame 

Wie kann ich eine automatische Weiterleitung realisieren, das eine ganze Seite aufruft (kein popup). ?

Danke erst mals - Grüsse Pepe


----------



## Thallius (13. Apr 2015)

Wie sieht denn dein bisheriger Versuch aus?


----------



## ITfisi (13. Apr 2015)

in beiden Frames sind HTML Seiten mit PHP code:

Meine Frame Seite:

```
</HEAD>
<FRAMESET rows="47%,53%" FRAMEBORDER=0 border="0">
    <noframes>
    <base target="_top">
    <body style="margin-right: 0; margin-top: 5">

<div align="center">
    </noframes>
    <FRAME SRC="ServerFrame.php" NAME="oben" FRAMEBORDER=NO target="_top" scrolling="auto">
    <FRAME SRC="tempo.html" NAME="unten" target="_top" scrolling="auto">
</frameset>
</HTML>

in der PHP Seite habe ich folgendes probiert:

<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="5; URL=xxxxxxx.com">

sleep(5);
header('Location: [url]http://xxxxx.com');[/url]
```
beides öffnet sich im iFrame - ich möchte das eine ganze Seite nach der automatischen Weiterleitung geöffnet wird.


----------



## Dompteur (13. Apr 2015)

Wenn deine Seite JavaScript voraussetzt, dann kannst du folgendes versuchen:

```
<meta HTTP-EQUIV="REFRESH" CONTENT="2; URL=javascript:window.open('http://xxxxx,com','_top');">
```


----------



## Thallius (13. Apr 2015)

Versuch mal target="_window"

Gruß

Claus


----------



## ITfisi (13. Apr 2015)

@Domteur
deine Zeile kommt doch in den head Bereich der html Seite ?
soll diese Zeile ausreichen oder brauche ich mehr code ?
sonst habe ich kein JS in meine Seite.

@Thallius
hab target="_window" an verschiedenen Stellen probiert, ohne Erfolg.

Bei einem manuellen klick öffnet sich die ganze Seite, das Problem ist bei einer automatischen
Weiterleitung bleibt es immer im iFrame.

habt Ihr noch eine Idee ?


----------



## Dompteur (13. Apr 2015)

ITfisi hat gesagt.:


> @Domteur
> deine Zeile kommt doch in den head Bereich der html Seite ?


Ja, in den Head-Bereich. Und zwar bei jener Seite, die du im Frame anzeigst.



ITfisi hat gesagt.:


> soll diese Zeile ausreichen oder brauche ich mehr code ?


Das sollte ausreichen, dass du nach 5 Sekunden aus dem Frame ausbrichst.



ITfisi hat gesagt.:


> sonst habe ich kein JS in meine Seite.


JavaScript wird nun benötigt, sonst funktioniert der Mechanismus nicht mehr.


----------



## ITfisi (13. Apr 2015)

Dompteur hat gesagt.:


> JavaScript wird nun benötigt, sonst funktioniert der Mechanismus nicht mehr.



ok - mh ... muss ich noch was einfügen wenn ich JavaScript benötige, an anderer Stelle ... ?
sorry kenne mich da nicht aus

Die Seite startet immer noch im Frame ;(


----------



## ITfisi (16. Apr 2015)

meine Lösung für eine automatische Weiterleitung aus einem iFrame und öffnen als ganze Seite:

parent.location.href=dokument;

in Verbindung mit einem countdown script

Danke an alle die mir geholfen habe.

Grüsse Pepe


----------

